# Spawning Corydoras panda



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I purchased Panda corys for my 55 gallon a couple months ago, and they have spawned. I have since added 5 more from Niko's survivor stock to bring it to a group of 10 (not counting fry.) The fry are less than an inch and resemble the parents exactly, its very cute.

-I think it was the jungle of cabomba and alternanthera reneckii that really helped them spawn and stay safe. 
-I feed my fish quite a bit so I don't believe they ate any of the eggs. 
-I kept the pH at 6.6 or so.
-I run 216 watts of T5HO on three timers and diffuse the CO2 with a canister on the timer for the noon time bright lights. 
-I have a canister filter and a standard HOB filter for 50 gallon size. 
-The outflows are about an inch above the waterline, creating mini waterfalls. 
-When I do waterchanges, the water is typically colder. 
-All I add is dechlorinator/dechloriminator and "bacteria supplement." 
-The bottom is composed of ADA Amazonia mud, a mix of gravels and Outdoor pond soils.
-I have a cave and two stumps, and mostly amazonian sword plants along with the others I mentioned.
-I never vaccuum the bottom. Maybe once or twice in months, it doesn't get that bad.

I since removed about 90% of the cabomba, because it wasn't the color that I wanted, but I've since started growing C. furcata thanks to Macfan, along with some other stuff Crownman gave me and the jungle shall return.

I don't know if this is the case, but the fish seemed to be whizzing through the water current methodically there for a while just a week or so before I spotted fry. Fish mating dance according to some other stuff I've read. It was cool, they would all in a group swim along the current at the top of the tank, dipping below the flows, then they would dive down where the cave was (no water movement) do a flip and whiz back the other way. There were two females and three males, I don't know the current ratio.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I bet they are ADORABLE!!! Love to see a px. Let me know when your ready to find them homes!  We'll keep the light on... (like Tom Bodet)


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Well that could be arranged... :spy:

You might have to swap me some of those AMAZING plants of yours, but sure! I'm going to be selling them to Niko and Pedro at some point. 

I really like these guys, but it seems to me that the wild ones tend to have massive die-offs in transit or shortly after. These were ten survivors from two different batches that had big die offs this year. Niko was selling them for like two bucks each! Great buy, and super cute little fish.

You know, I'd like to see them become a more common fish, so that fewer of these cuties get sacrificed that way. Call me an underwater tree-hugger if you like.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

By ntfguy, shot with G'zOne Boulder at 2009-07-31

Its at the top of the branch there. They are camera shy apparently. If you want some comparison those are all snails on the branch, they are probably 1/4 inch long at the biggest, so he is a little guy. It is the white speck with the black stripe over the eye, it is swimming along the top of the wood headed to the left if you have trouble seeing it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How cute is that!!! It took me a while to see them.

I'd be glad to let you have some plants. I trim all the time. You know the DFWAPC rule - no selling platns to members! ;D

Niko and Pedro have great fish. I've bought from them lots of times!


----------

